# how long is reheated breast milk good for?



## treehuggermama (Jan 3, 2007)

How long is breastmilk good for at room temp after being taken out of the fridge and reheated? We are getting dh to give a bottle during the night occasionally and we would like to heat it up before we go to bed so it is ready to go (and so that our LO doesn't get into a screaming fit waiting for it to heat!)


----------



## Jadethehut (Oct 14, 2007)

I always wondered this myself.

I know that if you pump/express milk and do not refridgerate, it's good at room temp for 8 hours, but who has extra milk at the end of the night?

Well, one way to find out! Maybe it will smell sour if it goes bad? If not, he'll get a tummyache, I guess.

Sorry I can't be of more help. If you find out, tell me. I would love to know for the next one! I'll tell you if I run into anything.

Jade's Mama


----------



## Nantucket (May 2, 2007)

Have you guys found out an answer to this question?... I've been trying to find out too!


----------



## 70toes (May 20, 2008)

http://askdrsears.com/html/2/t026900.asp#T026901

Check this out. I just printed it off for my friend last night so she can hang it on her fridge. Hope it helps!


----------

